# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  08-11-2012: CDMA-Tool v1.90 released

## mohamed73

Hi, 
We are proud to release following update today . 
08-11-2012: CDMA-Tool v1.90 released
.ZTE-S165 new firmware 19-Jul-2012 supported    *Infinity-Box 8 (eight) years (2005 - 2012) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features and Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* (based on Infinity-Credits) 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Regard's
Infinity-CDMA

----------


## memeti

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## علي علي جامع

مشكورون

----------


## alaa elarif

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

